# The Uchiha Clan vs. The Hidden Leaf Village



## Rocky (Aug 5, 2013)

​
We know what Itachi originally chose, but suppose he went down another path....

Do you believe Danzou, or do you hold the belief that the Uchiha clan could've actually defeated the Leaf Village?

Discuss......and Obito isn't a part of either side.


----------



## LordSnow (Aug 5, 2013)

If they could easily win against Uchiha, they wouldn't have had them killed that way.
:3


And Danzo had only one Sharingan then, maybe Koto at one dude, and that's it. Hiruzen was hyped to be overpowered as shit, so he could probably do some serious damage, too. Others are Hyuuga clan that was hyped to be > UChiha in power. Then Kakashi and gai, Yamato with Mokuton etc. Nice fight. Uchiha are featless pretty much.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 5, 2013)

I think Itachi was the strongest member of the clan at that time and the fact that Konoha knew of the comming coup would have been an advantage as well. It's hard to say exactly who was present in the village at that time, I want to say the Sannin may have been as well as Minato, what about Kakashi's dad. Idk but I think Konoha could have handled it because IIRC not all Uchiha unlock Sharingan. I simply cannot see the Uchiha doing it when Konoha has prep and even without prep I cant see them winning althought it would be harder.


----------



## Vice (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't see how they can pose much of a threat to Konoha considering it took merely two people to wipe out the entire clan.


----------



## LordSnow (Aug 5, 2013)

Vice said:


> Don't see how they can pose much of a threat to Konoha considering it took merely two people to wipe out the entire clan.



Two MS users with godly powers. One of them could solo Konoha of that time...
>merely two people

But yes, the Uchiha lose.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

Vice said:


> Don't see how they can pose much of a threat to Konoha considering it took merely two people to wipe out the entire clan.



This.
The Uchiha are massacred even more brutally than when Itachi had a stab at it. except the Leaf would decide to spare all the innocent children


----------



## Jagger (Aug 5, 2013)

Itachi soloes this thread once more. 

On a serious note, they get steamrolled.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 5, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> It's hard to say exactly who was present in the village at that time, I want to say the Sannin may have been as well as Minato, what about Kakashi's dad.



Well we know the massacre happened at some point _post_-Kyūbi attack. At this point Orochimaru would have already abandoned the village after not being selected for Yondaime Hokage, Tsunade would have already gone into self-imposed exile because of Dan's death in the wars, Sakumo would have already committed suicide because Minato told Obito about the incident _during_ the wars, and Minato himself would have already been sealed within _Shiki Fūjin_.

Jiraiya may or may not have been present as he was tracking the movements of Orochimaru and eventually Akatsuki, but at least Hiruzen and Danzō were still in the village.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, this warrants a rare serious response for me. I believe that the Uchiha were an intelligent bunch and were realistic in their assumption of a successful coup. But they assumed:


They had Itachi's allegience
They had Shisui's allegience 
They had the element of surprise

I think any sane person would agree that with these factors in play, the Uchiha would definitely take Konoha down. Shisui alone, when having both eyes charged, could devastate the village.

Throw in Itachi, who himself was later said to be able to control top tiers if landing Tsukuyomi, possibly even a few at once, and you have a very, very dangerous civil war on your hands. The elites:


Gai [k]
Hiashi [k]
Hiruzen [w]
Danzō  [w]
Kakashi [w]
Asuma [w]


Itachi
Shisui
Fugaku

Alright, I'm assuming Fugaku was decently skilled. Itachi said he had to use his Mangekyō against other Uchiha so I'm assuming that Fugaku, had he chosen to fight, would have required it too.

Also, keep in mind that Hiruzen's old, Danzō only has his wind jutsu and the Baki, which are both weak to fire, Kakashi can only use the Sharingan for a few minutes, and Asuma had a tiny Hien.

So if we assume that Shisui/Fugaku was _around_ base Itachi, then they could probably be right around old Hiruzen in base. Itachi with his Mangekyō could definitely down Gai and Hiashi. 

Then we have to consider the "fodder" Uchiha level. Any Uchiha with base Jōnin skills that has the 3-tomoes is going to be around Asuma level by default and padded with genjutsu and fireballs.

Lastly, the coup would probably take place and night in the same fashion that the Uchiha were slaughtered. A lot of high levels would be assassinated without much of a fight.

So yeah. The Uchiha could definitely have done it if Itachi and Shisui hadn't loved their village as much as they did. Villages are composed of only a few elites, and a bunch of fodder, after all.

So take out or control the key players, and the rest fall like dominos. Still, the only elites left would be Itachi, Shisui, and presumably Fugaku. That's a huge loss for Konoha.

That, combined with the countless fodder lost in the civil war would potentially open them up to invasion. Then again, Orochimaru still wouldn't fuck with them. Because Itachi'd still be in town. 



An additional thing to reflect upon would be the possibility that the Uchiha, like Orochimaru, would collaborate with an opportunistic outside force like Sunagakure for this like Orochimaru did.

So throw in the Yondaime Kazekage + Chiyo and the Uchiha could take it even more handily. Remember, there is little strength in numbers. Konoha fodder < < Naraka Path < Konohamaru.

And I'd include Kurenai on the list, but she was a new Jōnin specialing in genjutsu, so I'm pretty sure any fodder Uchiha with a 3-tomoe Sharingan would defeat her. 

Hell, 2-tomoe Obito probably could.



Vice said:


> Don't see how they can pose much of a threat to Konoha considering it took merely two people to wipe out the entire clan.



Itachi, who said he used all three of his Mangekyō jutsu that night, and Obito. I'm pretty sure those two could surprise-assassinate the leaf elite in a night just as well.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 5, 2013)

Strat, it's like one clan against 6 or 7. Sarutobi, Hyuuga, Aburame, Inuzuka, Akamichi, Naara, Yamanaka, etc. Also, should Jiraiya return to the village to aid, he is capable of defeating any of the Uchiha.

Then you have the entire Anbu Black-op force, who are trained in black-op type combat. That's bad news for the Uchiha, who lack that kind of stealth. Fugaku could end up assassinated by a secret agent .

They're so outnumbered it's comical. I advise you to look deeper into it. Sans the elites, the Hyuuga alone could probably hold their own against the Uchiha.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 5, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Strat, it's like one clan against 6 or 7. Sarutobi, Hyuuga, Aburame, Inuzuka, Akamichi, Naara, Yamanaka, etc. Also, should Jiraiya return to the village to aid, he is capable of defeating any of the Uchiha.



I think Jiraiya passing by in Orochimaru's invasion was more luck than anything. He'd either be in town or he wouldn't, and if we was, then he'd be a valuable asset to the Uchiha via Kotoamatsukami.

As for the other clans, they're fodder. The whole of Konoha couldn't stop goddamn Naraka Pain going rogue through the village in an open attack. The Uchiha being stealthy would be just fine.​


Rocky said:


> Then you have the entire Anbu Black-op force, who are trained in black-op type combat. That's bad news for the Uchiha, who lack that kind of stealth.



ANBU are fodder. Part I Kabuto casually butchered an entire squad. Fodder is such a tiny fraction of the equation that it's laughable. Remember Sasuke beating down a 1000 with his 3.5 taijutsu?

Also, Fugaku wanted Itachi in ANBU purely to learn about their abilities. And you can bet that any non-fodder members would  be assassinated, as the Uchiha had the element of surprise.​


Rocky said:


> They're so outnumbered it's comical. I advise you to look deeper into it. Sans the elites, the Hyuuga alone could probably hold their own against the Uchiha.



You're the one that's not seeing things clearly. Pain, Sasuke, the war - everything about the manga _proves_ that numbers are bullshit. Elites could butcher entire villages if not for other elites.

Hell, do you remember Asuma instantly blitzing 10 "beyond Chūnin" fodder with literally zero effort? They're nothing. They're zilch. Zabuza using only a kunai in his teeth could kill hundreds.

Villages have a kage, a handful of elites, and a few thousand gnats. But it's been made very clear that when the Kage-class clashes, the fodder know they're just in the way. 

Itachi or Shisui's killing intent alone would make 98% of ninja kill themselves like Wave Arc Sasuke (who trounced Mist Chūnin) almost did against Zabuza - who himself is a gnat relative to Itachi's level.​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

The Uchiha aren't attacking in the middle of the night. Itachi is choosing to side with the Uchiha, and the leaf is initiating the attack, or at least, that was my purpose.

That aside, you addressed the Uchiha fodder, so I addressed the Leaf's. I'm not saying they will necessarily be any threat to the elites, but in terms of fodder vs. fodder, the leaf's Military power & even structure dwarfs that of a single clan. Danzou seemed to realize that. He wasn't very worried when offering Itachi the choice of _joining the other side. _

*Gai *
Hiashi 
*Hiruzen* 
*Danzō *
Kakashi 
Asuma 
Kurenai (no she will not loose to fodder, simply because she isn't. As you vigorously just stated, elites can run through fodder.)
Chouza
Shikaku
Shibi
Inoichi
Fuu
Tourne
and possibly *Jiraiya*

vs. 

*Itachi*
Shisui
Fugaku

Bolded are the Shinobi I consider Kage level. The rest elites. The parents of the Konoha rookies should be considered elites if Hiashi (Hinata's father btw) & Fugaku (Sasuke's father btw) are. 

I think Hiruzen & Dazno could double team little Itachi, while Gai & Kakashi killed Shisui, and Hiashi fought Fugaku. Throw in backup from other elites wherever necessary. 

You overlook how many different abilities come into play, while the Uchiha all use similar move-sets.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

In my first post, I was saying how the Uchiha stood a very good chance with their plan. The moment Itachi brought the information to the Hokage, the coup was done. It would never be successful. 

How much damage would they inflict? As I said, Shisui and Itachi could butcher countless fodder with their base abilities and control and eliminate several elites with their Mangekyō.​


Rocky said:


> *Gai *
> Hiashi
> *Hiruzen*
> *Danzō *
> ...



Uchiha with 3-tomoe Sharingan are by Sasuke's own definition elites within their clan. If you grant them elite ninja skill with the Sharingan, then they're all going to place high.

As evidence of this, consider that Kakashi teased Obito because he was so unskilled despite Obito, once getting the 2-tomoe, kept up with young Jōnin Kakashi and imo outshined him.

So an older ninja with more refined skill and a 3-tomoe Sharingan is going to be right around Kakashi's level, if not stronger since Wave Arc Kakashi kept alluding to the superiority of Uchiha blood.

Uchiha with the Sharingan were also given flee on sight orders unless they were outnumbered. Plus Itachi has to use Amaterasu and stuff. There's plenty of evidence that there were elites in there.

Hell, if Sasuke thought Itachi, whom he said was "impossible" to defeat by Orochimaru and himself couldn't _possibly_ defeat the clan on his own, then _hello_, they're not the fodder Asuma discarded.​


Rocky said:


> Bolded are the Shinobi I consider Kage level.



That version of Danzō would literally go down to a katon. Old Hiruzen is definitely matched in many ways by base Itachi, and by extension, other elite Uchiha could likely push the limit as well.​


Rocky said:


> The parents of the Konoha rookies should be considered elites if Hiashi (Hinata's father) & Fugaku (Sasuke's father) are.



Fugaku and Hiashi were the heads of the elite clans. I might budge on Chōza, but the others would be like pitting current Shikamaru or Ino against base Itachi. Complete fucking slaughter.​


Rocky said:


> I think Hiruzen & Dazno could double team little Itachi, while Gai & Kakashi killed Shisui, and Hiashi fought Fugaku. Throw in backup from other elites wherever necessary.
> 
> You overlook how many different abilities come into play, while the Uchiha all use similar move-sets.



You overlook that a few of those elites you listed would be controlled with Kotoamatsukami and Tsukuyomi. Also, no fucking way would Hiruzen and Danzō take down Itachi with his Mangekyō. 

Even if he only had Susano'o rib cage at that time. Also, you're assuming they're all mobilized. Remember Pain's attack? Remember the Kage Summit? Elites don't group up on short notice. 

So Uchiha elites would be mowing through fodder as well as other elites  (if they were weaker, which most on your list are IMO) until such mobilization occurred.​


----------



## Sutātekken (Aug 6, 2013)

IMO the Normal Uchiha aren't much stringer than a Normal Jounin it's one when you get to the ones with MS and EMS that shit gets scary which there was only 3 at the time and 2 are out of the picture here them being Obito and Shisui, and if the Situation was that Itachi decided to take a 3rd option and runaway with Sasuke then all the Uchiha will be just average Sharingan users


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

Eh, Kakashi called the Uchiha blood terrifying because of their inherent mastery with the Sharingan. Elite Uchiha (hey, that guy!) would be able to give Wave Arc Kakashi a run for his money imo.
​


----------



## Octavian (Aug 6, 2013)

i think the greatest detriment to konoha is that danzo has no izanagi or koto at his disposal...the uchiha clan would pose a legitimate threat to konoha no doubt but i don't know if itachi with his Susano'o would be able to mow down enough of the konoha ninja before he runs out of chakra...without that and Shisui's Koto, its a very uphill battle for the rest of the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> There's plenty of evidence that they were elites when you think about it.​





I still don't see the Uchiha grunts doing anything to actual higher tier characters. They're fodder. As in, Kishomoto doesn't consider them important at all. They weren't even present in the Kurama attack, IIRC. Itachi & Obito took down the entire clan by themselves. It isn't a clan full of Asuma's.

13 year-old Itachi beat down 3 of their high-ranking officers. They aren't Kage level. Pain, Sasuke, the war - everything about the manga proves that numbers are bullshit. Elites could butcher entire villages if not for other elites. Hell, do you remember Asuma instantly blitzing 10 "beyond Chūnin" fodder with literally zero effort? They're nothing. They're zilch. Zabuza using only a kunai in his teeth could kill hundreds.



> That version of Danzō would literally go down to a katon. Old Hiruzen is definitely matched in many ways by base Itachi, and by extension, other elite Uchiha could likely push the limit as well.​



The only elite Uchiha are Itachi, and maybe Shisui & Fugaku. The others aren't elite in the same way the Hokage of the leaf is elite. Hiruzen could run through most of the clan by himself. 



> Fugaku and Hiashi were the heads of the elite clans. I might budge on Chōza, but the others would be like pitting current Shikamaru or Ino against base Itachi. Complete fucking slaughter.​



Shikamaru & Ino wouldn't die to fodder.

Listen, Fuu & Torune could at least step with Postkip Obito (they weren't blitz fodderized). Postkip Obito is a guy that can in turn step with _Minato & Bijuu Mode Naruto_, so the fodder clansmen in comparison seem like worms. Fuu & Torune alone could probably run through the Uchiha clan grunts at a rapid rate.



> Also, no fucking way would Hiruzen and Danzō take down Itachi with his Mangekyō. Even if he only had Susano'o rib cage at that time.



Hiruzen is a complete master of the Ninja arts, taking a 5/5 in Nin, Tai, & Genjutsu. 13 year-old Itachi isn't even scored. Also, Older Itachi was actually to tired to maintain Sharingan after his brief fights in Part 1. He isn't going Mangekyou happy, or he'll drop dead. His reserves are a 2.5/5 _currently_. 

Maybe by feats, you think Hiruzen cannot handle Itachi, but I think it's rather silly to assume Pre-Akatsuki Itachi will take Hiruzen & Danzou without substantial effort. Orochimaru with his Edo Tensei barely did in an _older_ Hiruzen alone. 



> So Uchiha elites would be mowing through fodder as well as other elites  (if they were weaker, which most on your list are IMO) until such mobilization occurred.



Unless they run into like Kakashi. He's an important elite that would tear any Uchiha not named Itachi, Shisui, or Fugaku a new once in moments. Because no matter how much you wank (with love) the Uchiha Clan, they are cannon fodder. Just like you dismissed the "CIA" of Konoha as cannon fodder. The highest end of their fodder still got beat down by Base 13-year old Itachi. They're in same boat as the Hyuuga fodder, "fodder with Dojutsu."


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

You know, 8th Gate Gai could probably solo. Hirodura Itachi's lower-level Susano'o, and then kick the rest of them  in half at speeds they can't react to.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocky, I'm not done with you.  

You tryin' to Turrin me, bro?​


Octavian said:


> i think the greatest detriment to konoha is that danzo has no izanagi or koto at his disposal



He also doesn't have Hashirama's DNA, which is shown to boost not only stamina but ninjutsu (Edo Tensei) as well. So I'd expect even his wind ninjutsu to be a bit more tame and to have less of it.​


Octavian said:


> but i don't know if itachi with his Susano'o would be able to mow down enough of the konoha ninja before he runs out of chakra.



I bet you could count the number of ninja tha could see Itachi flicker and throw shuriken at their heads on one hand. Okay maybe two. But you see my point. He's not going to need Susano'o against most Konoha nins anymore than he would against the rookies in part one.​


Rocky said:


> You know, 8th Gate Gai could probably solo. Hirodura Itachi's lower-level Susano'o, and then kick the rest of them  in half at speeds they can't react to.



He'd be Koto'd, and would then solo Konoha.​


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocky said:


> 13 year-old Itachi beat down 3 of their high-ranking officers.



And imagine what he'd do to Hiruzen, Danzō, and other high ranking officials _without_ Sharingan. Hiruzen was blitzed by Orochimaru so Itachi would do it too, right?​


Rocky said:


> The only elite Uchiha are Itachi, and maybe Shisui & Fugaku. The others aren't elite in the same way the Hokage of the leaf is elite. Hiruzen could run through most of the clan by himself.



 See above, then my final response.​


Rocky said:


> Older Itachi was actually to tired to maintain Sharingan after his brief fights in Part 1.



Itachi split his chakra in half with a Kage Bunshin, then used three Mangekyō + normal jutsu back when stamina was scaled so Kakashi's limit was 4 Chidori in one day before death. 

His stamina was very solid. Basically, imagine 17 year old Sasuke if Sasuke had better aptitude in training and learning. So I think Itachi having Kage stamina follows.​


Rocky said:


> Maybe by feats, you think Hiruzen cannot handle Itachi, but I think it's rather silly to assume Pre-Akatsuki Itachi will take Hiruzen & Danzou without substantial effort. Orochimaru with his Edo Tensei barely did in an _older_ Hiruzen alone.



Kid Itachi casually butchered Orochimaru. I doubt a pussified Danzō and crickety Hiruzen would do any better. At all. Granting them deaths from the Mangekyō is an unnecessary honor.​


Rocky said:


> Unless they run into like Kakashi. He's an important elite that would tear any Uchiha not named Itachi, Shisui, or Fugaku a new once in moments.



Nope. Back then he could only use his Sharingan for a few minutes and admitted he hadn't mastered it, like elite Uchiha. He became hot shit for copying jutsu _after_ the Uchiha died.​


Rocky said:


> Because no matter how much you wank (with love) the Uchiha Clan, they are cannon fodder. Just like you dismissed the "CIA" of Konoha as cannon fodder.



The CIA fodder were soloed by Kabuto's 3.5 taijutsu and Wave Arc Kakashi's level at the time. So let's let that sink in for a moment before I move on to the Uchiha. 

The Uchiha "fodder" required Itachi to use the Mangekyō. Sasuke, who knew Itachi casually wrist-fucked Orochimaru as a kid, _still_ said it was impossible for Itachi to beat the Uchiha on his own.

So no, they're not at all equivalent. I don't know why you keep trying to equate unknown Uchiha with the typical fodder. The Uchiha clan was well known as the superior force in Konoha at the time.

Basically, they could only be matched by the Senju, but the Senju evidently died off or some shit in Konoha by that point making the Uchiha the undisputed "first in the leaf."
​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

I've actually changed my entire argument to Gai soloes. 

Upon opening the 8th Gate, he just blitzes everyone, and goes on for as long as his Will of Fire carries him. If he happens to run into Itachi, Hirodura "good game."

He's too fast to be realistically stopped by any of them. It'd be similar to how Minato soloed that division in the timeframe of an eye twitch. No one has the feats to react.

Their best hope would be Shisui, but he doesn't have the feats to react and actually use Koto.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

Come at me.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Their best hope would be Shisui, but he doesn't have the feats to react and actually use Koto.



First, I'm pretty Shisui the Teleporter and master of the Sharingan can react just fine. 

Secondly, if Gai hasn't used 8 Gates against Rinnegan Madara or Jūbito as they prepare to destroy the world, or Pain when he attacked the village, then I don't see him doing so prematurely.

Lastly, Gai's ability with gates has improved. Against Kisame, the six Gates incapacitated him quite a bit afterward. He wouldn't use it lightly, and he wouldn't be particularly useful after using it.

My new argument is that if Itachi blitzed elite Uchiha with 3-tomoe Sharingans and base Jōnin reflexes, then he can blitz just about everybody but Gai with a kunai. 

For Gai he can use finger genjutsu, then blitz. Maybe the pussified Danzō  and Asuma would require it too, but I doubt it. WA Kakashi with a 4 in speed and no Sharingan after a minute isn't doing dick.

Ditto for Hiruzen with a 3.5 in speed who, again, was blitzed by Orochimaru with a kunai at the beginning of their fight before playfully being let go. Itachi wouldn't be playing, bra.​


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Lastly, Gai's ability with gates has improved. Against Kisame, the six Gates incapacitated him quite a bit afterward. He wouldn't use it lightly, and he wouldn't be particularly useful after using it.​



He never got incapitated after the 6th Gate - that was anime.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> He never got incapitated after the 6th Gate - that was anime.



I don't watch anime, but I know you're the expert so I won't bother going back and looking. 

I must have just rationalized it way back when.​


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> I don't watch anime, but I know you're the expert so I won't bother going back and looking.
> 
> I must have just rationalized it way back when.​



Yeah I thought the same thing to back in the day. I vigorously looked through the manga to see if it was true, nothing.

In the anime Gai is running through the forest, Neji says if he is alright (or Pakkun), and Gai does the nice guy pose and says his fine. Then he hits his head on a branch because he wasn't looking.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> First, I'm pretty Shisui the Teleporter and master of the Sharingan can react just fine.​




No evidence, Shisui's never fought. I could give two shits about his name. You'll have to give me something other than "Shisui of the Shunshin" before I concede to him reacting to Physical Demon Gai Sensei with all 8 gates open.



> Secondly, if Gai hasn't used 8 Gates against Rinnegan Madara or Jūbito as they prepare to destroy the world, or Pain when he attacked the village, then I don't see him doing so prematurely.



Gai was prepared to against the 5 Bijuu. You've convinced me that they will be in a similar state of helplessness here.

So, he does so eventually, and then the Uchiha die in a green flash.  



> Lastly, Gai's ability with gates has improved. Against Kisame, the six Gates incapacitated him quite a bit afterward. He wouldn't use it lightly, and he wouldn't be particularly useful after using it.



He would be dead. All 8 Gates are opened here, in order to save his village from the Uchiha Clan.



> My new argument is that if Itachi blitzed elite Uchiha with 3-tomoe Sharingans and base Jōnin reflexes, then he can blitz just about everybody but Gai with a kunai.



Itach couldn't blitz the Part 1 Sensei 4 years later.

But nevermind that, Itachi will be too busy dying to Gai



> For Gai he can use finger genjutsu, then blitz.



Gai looks at the feet. 

And by the time Middle School raises his finger (if he even has Ephemeral), an 8-Gated Tier 5 Strength/Speed/Stamina is kicking him in half.​


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocky said:


> All 8 Gates are opened here, in order to save his village from the Uchiha Clan.



More like destroy the village and villagers in the process.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> More like destroy the village and villagers in the process.



Gai attacks with his hands and feet. The village would be fine.

His biggest attack is Hirodura, and he can have the tiger carry Itachi away to a desolate part of the village or even outside of it.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gai attacks with his hands and feet. The village would be fine.
> 
> His biggest attack is Hirodura, and he can have the tiger carry Itachi away to a desolate part of the village or even outside of it.



But he'll obviously be hitting people with such force they fly like gunshots through the buildings from one end of the village to the other, and the speed at which he is punching and kicking these people will result in unintentional _Hirudora's_ going everywhere.

Why can't you understand this?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> But he'll obviously be hitting people with such force they fly like gunshots through the buildings from one end of the village to the other, and the speed at which he is punching and kicking these people will result in unintentional _Hirudora's_ going everywhere.
> 
> Why can't you understand this?
> 
> ...





Even so, it's a better outcome than everything dying to Strat's Uchiha Clan.


----------

